# Au Sable streamer fishing



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

I heard the stretch below Mio was open year round for catch and release nowadays and you could even keep a couple rainbows. Never targeted them this late, i usually go after steelhead, perch, or walleye in the fall. Anyone fall trout fishing and how's the bite this time of year. A simple yeah it's worth your time is all I am after really, got another trip or 3 in me before the boat gets put up and looking to mix it up a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

It is open, but the browns will be heavily spawning now.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It is open, but the browns will be heavily spawning now.


Didn't even think about that, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

_Look at the latest fishing report on Gates Lodge site. The spawning may be close to over way upriver._


----------

